# Beat this



## adimax (Jul 20, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/EgbbY.jpg

Can any one beat this,This is an unlimited plan @ 99/month @ Delhi.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 20, 2012)

Now tell us the trick already.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2012)

Which ISP?


----------



## adimax (Jul 20, 2012)

Well its tru,no tricks...here njoy another

*//mod edit:* No piracy sceenshots.

*the famous and ultra rare.............NIC(national Infomatics center)*


----------



## mrintech (Jul 20, 2012)

which ISP?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

You work at NIC? Of course NIC/NDC get these kind of speeds, NIC runs the NIB for pete's sake.


----------



## adimax (Jul 20, 2012)

Nah,well i live nearby its servers,so the locality is covered by them at cheap rates to earn revenue.(actually its supposed to be 512kbps connection,but i have no idea how am i getting this for past 2 days)


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 21, 2012)

Which ISP??
Can you please post the speedtest.net result so that we all can see the name of the original ISP.
BTW, unbelievable connection speed. Enjoy downlaoding!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2012)

adimax said:


> Well its tru,no tricks...here njoy another
> *//mod edit:* No piracy sceenshots.
> 
> *the famous and ultra rare.............NIC(national Infomatics center)*



Hey buddy, I'm not sure if you are allowed to flaunt warez here.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2012)

I live in Delhi. Tell me in which area is it available ?? Any requirements ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> You work at NIC? Of course NIC/NDC get these kind of speeds, NIC runs the NIB for pete's sake.



oh well you finally spilled the beans for this secret


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2012)

This min plan for this is a 6Mbps connection. 
You have one? Which ISP BTW?


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry for warez 
Your location is your only requirement.

And everyone its *NIC*

Sorry but this is nowhere close to flaunting,but who cares when i can download the way i want to..(btw did 8 gb in *6hrs!!!!!*)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2075610520.png


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 21, 2012)

adimax said:


> (btw did 8 gb in *6hrs!!!!!*)


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow! that's great. BTW what's the monthly charge?


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL slower than 52% of India. Yeah right


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 21, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Wow! that's great. BTW what's the monthly charge?



rofl! did you even read the first post?




adimax said:


> Sorry for warez
> Your location is your only requirement.
> 
> And everyone its *NIC*
> ...



aw.. its railtel..


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

@sharang and @sune :*i.imgur.com/YAQb8.jpg


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 21, 2012)

i think his isp supports local peering. same as megabala and alliance isp in kolkata.


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

@abhinavmail1:what is local peering??


----------



## funskar (Jul 21, 2012)

When will bsnl airtel etc will launch 2mbps true ul..
Still hovering on 512kbps


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

adimax said:


> @abhinavmail1:what is local peering??


Alliance in kolkata keeps a 30TB server in which they keep a copy of the most popular torrents, when you download that torrent you get unlimited speeds(as much as the server can handle), also data transfer between two pcs under alliance also happens at unlimited speeds, so if the torrent you are downloading is being seeded by someone with alliance net then you'll also get maximum speed.



funskar said:


> When will bsnl airtel etc will launch 2mbps true ul..
> Still hovering on 512kbps


Look towards 2015


----------



## funskar (Jul 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> .
> 
> 
> Look towards 2015



I know that re..
Buda sibal's n symbols ****


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

@tkin:dunno abt local peering , but rest assured NIC wont be having tym or money for 30TB servers,that too full of warez...


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Alliance in kolkata keeps a 30TB server in which they keep a copy of the most popular torrents, when you download that torrent you get unlimited speeds(as much as the server can handle), also data transfer between two pcs under alliance also happens at unlimited speeds, so if the torrent you are downloading is being seeded by someone with alliance net then you'll also get maximum speed.
> 
> 
> Look towards 2015



no you don't get UNLIMITED speeds.. There are plans like for rs720 plan in which you get 10mbps peering speed that is around 1.25MBps and for rs1050 you get 20mbps that is 2.5MB/s... But normally people get little higher than that.. That is around 1.8MB/s and 3.0MB/s for the rs720 and rs1050 plans respectively. There is nothing called unlimited speeds in Alliance. And two pcs can only transfer data at their max. speed given as per as the plan.  Only Meghbela gives speeds as much as the server can handle.




funskar said:


> When will bsnl airtel etc will launch 2mbps true ul..
> Still hovering on 512kbps



BSNL already has such plans... That is BSNL EVDO at 3.1mbps rs750 unlimited.. I get 150KBps day.. and 200KBps night.. that is when signals are good.




abhinavmail1 said:


> i think his isp supports local peering. same as megabala and alliance isp in kolkata.



Definitely NOT. OP has already posted a 2.51mbps Railtel proof which is 5x more than what he should be getting 512kbps..


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

I am concerned will alliances reliability, else I'd have switched to them long time back.

EVDO sucks in my region, not a single tower nearby, I can't even get connected.


----------



## funskar (Jul 21, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> BSNL already has such plans... That is BSNL EVDO at 3.1mbps rs750 unlimited.. I get 150KBps day.. and 200KBps night.. that is when signals are good.



I know re.. Bt EVDO is not present everywere & its pain in ass if u don;t hav a evdo tower located in range of 1km
And Bsnl is not going to upgrade their 1x bts to evdo or launch evdo in new regions..
Bsnl has mainly stopped upgrading evdo..

*Tkin*

Check the below link for evdo enabled areas in kolkata.
Evdo bts installed areas in kolkata & % of bts installed
*i.imgur.com/I3Q0e.jpg
Calcutta Telephones Shares EVDO Location Details Only 45% BTS in the Metro Are EVDO Enabled


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> I know re.. Bt EVDO is not present everywere & its pain in ass if u don;t hav a evdo tower located in range of 1km
> And Bsnl is not going to upgrade their 1x bts to evdo or launch evdo in new regions..
> Bsnl has mainly stopped upgrading evdo..
> 
> ...


Too vague, I live midway between tollygunje and garia, no tower here.


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

In the end,I just wanna ask 1 question.

*For 99 rs,can you have this much fun? *


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 21, 2012)

adimax said:


> In the end,I just wanna ask 1 question.
> 
> *For 99 rs,can you have this much fun? *



well you cant match the satisfaction and happiness youll get when  your download finally gets completed in a week
 or a month in bsnlsour grapes for me i guess


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

@Nanducob:Yes mate,very sour grapes!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> I know re.. Bt EVDO is not present everywere & its pain in ass if u don;t hav a evdo tower located in range of 1km
> And Bsnl is not going to upgrade their 1x bts to evdo or launch evdo in new regions..
> Bsnl has mainly stopped upgrading evdo..
> 
> ...



can you post same image of bsnl evdo towers in pune?


----------



## funskar (Jul 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Too vague, I live midway between tollygunje and garia, no tower here.



No evdo enable bts in ur area,, Then njoy cdma 1x

I remember those days when bsnl launchd 4.2k for 6mnth unlmtd 3g ul.
Then i used to get mtnl plan from delhi 4.5k for 6mnth ul[free roaming0 Bt then mtnl withdrawn the plan nd now they give 200gb nly.

Now the same plan mtnl mumbai hav bt no free roaming


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

adimax said:


> In the end,I just wanna ask 1 question.
> 
> *For 99 rs,can you have this much fun? *



No. Never.


----------



## adimax (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahem Ahem....

Proud to announce that dl bands have 2x.........

This time free of cost and I have to now pay 49 rs/month.

No FUP Limits....

Now 
Beat This!


*i.imgur.com/mzsvi.png


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

^Which ISP?


----------



## adimax (Aug 16, 2012)

Nic/nib


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 16, 2012)

adimax said:


> Ahem Ahem....
> 
> Proud to announce that dl bands have 2x.........
> 
> ...



 am downloading at 80 kbps  :'( i have got only bsnl here


----------



## manikant (Aug 30, 2012)

adimax said:


> *i.imgur.com/EgbbY.jpg
> 
> Can any one beat this,This is an unlimited plan @ 99/month @ Delhi.



BSNL Fibre Optic 50Mbps plan

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/9983/speedi.jpg
By manikant3000


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 30, 2012)

nice speeds,but is it for 99pm
is that the max speed u getting coz u should get something around 8MBps


----------



## manikant (Sep 1, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> nice speeds,but is it for 99pm
> is that the max speed u getting coz u should get something around 8MBps



not 8 MBps. I have seen 6.1MBps max, & BTW, 50Mbps= 50/8= 6.25 MBps. & no FUP, truly UNLIMITED.:


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2012)

manikant said:


> not 8 MBps. I have seen 6.1MBps max, & BTW, 50Mbps= 50/8= 6.25 MBps. & no FUP, truly UNLIMITED.:



and what about damages?


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 1, 2012)

manikant said:


> BSNL Fibre Optic 50Mbps plan
> 
> *img528.imageshack.us/img528/9983/speedi.jpg
> By manikant3000



Doesn't matters unless you are paying rs 49/month or less for this plan.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2012)

manikant said:


> not 8 MBps. I have seen 6.1MBps max, & BTW, 50Mbps= 50/8= 6.25 MBps. & no FUP, truly UNLIMITED.:



haha.****..i suck @ maths..lol..thought 8x8=48,which is not true


----------



## manikant (Sep 1, 2012)

It is sumthing around 49k


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2012)

Is that the price u pay for the conn(49k)?


----------



## manikant (Sep 2, 2012)

yupp....

yupp....


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 2, 2012)

That's like a buying a new PC every month. LOL


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2012)

@manikant:ive heard about leased lines conn being very costly,so is you conn a leased line?


----------



## acewin (Sep 3, 2012)

no it is not, leased line would cost way beyond that.
but folks in Hyderabad have an ISP which gives 20MBps speed


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

^wow thats like>1gb/min !!

^wow thats like>1gb/min !!


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

manikant said:


> yupp....
> 
> yupp....



Better start your own ISP company then.


----------



## manikant (Sep 3, 2012)

No, this is not a leased line as @acewin said. It is Fibre optic for home.

@acewin, u r talking about BEAM FIBRE, Rite? Tried for it, not available in Jamshedpur.

@Faun, yaar majaak majaak mein bahut kharcha ho jaayega....


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

^you should post this in the show off thread.Definitely worth a shot


----------



## manikant (Sep 3, 2012)

@Nanducob, wat r u talking about dude?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2012)

There is a thread for showoffing cool things.

There is a thread for showoffing cool things.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 3, 2012)

please confirm is it 49000 rs (49k) per month ??


----------



## manikant (Sep 4, 2012)

yes @mastercool8695


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

WTF? I cant load that page...on my 10 Kbps airtel Connection

WTF? I cant load that page...on my 10 Kbps airtel Connection


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Before I used to work in a ISP and there i used to get about 2MB/sec download speed from a 16 mbps leased line. I was so much excited that out of excitement I couldnot even think what to download. ha ha 
Trust me the biggest blow to piracy in gaming is the size of the game, 16Gb, 20 Gb etc. Even 2MB/sec feels so slow that I cancel the download out of frustration. May be the gaming companies are increasing the file size to stop piracy. ha ha


Now where I work have a 4mbps leased line and I get 500 kb/s download speed. And I am bored of downloading. Even songs. Original CDs sound much nicer. Movie DVDs have sorround sound. Gaming not enjoyable since I have a 17" square screen.


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2012)

check my signature


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't even load Speedtest Page


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 28, 2012)

hey how to get connection in delhi?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 29, 2012)

I use 15mbps plan in Hyderabad, speed is not less than 1mbps. I am in vacation now. will upload the speedtest.net when I come to hyderabad again after my vacation.


----------



## Unkn0wN (Nov 29, 2012)

Be amazed ! imgur: the simple image sharer

I was paying 500 for 1mbps but for a week or so i had these crazy 60mbps speeds with 50mbps upload.
But infact it's all overrated, this kinda of speed only matters if you download a lot.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 22, 2013)

adimax said:


> Sorry for warez
> Your location is your only requirement.
> 
> And everyone its *NIC*
> ...



i can download 9 GB in 6 hours@60 rs in my village 40 km away from nearest city.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

logout20 said:


> i can download 9 GB in 6 hours@60 rs in my village 40 km away from nearest city.


Which ISP?


----------



## logout20 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Which ISP?



idea 3g ..i'm from chhattisgarh.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

logout20 said:


> idea 3g ..i'm from chhattisgarh.


Plan details?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 22, 2013)

as far as I know idea 3G is very costly.
Anyway, average 3 MB/s... Rs 270 monthly is what I get. Those who are from Guwahati, note that this is the speed in Lokhra, at Ulubari is too slow, at Bateliongate, very good. Others I have not checked.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 23, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2528235963.png

Well get paid to use this speed @ my office.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 25, 2013)

*i47.tinypic.com/id55yq.jpg


*i47.tinypic.com/2vx2iis.jpg




*i48.tinypic.com/e7jzbd.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm, sometimes, my internet touches 400 kBps at night, though only for short bursts.

i'll post a screenie, if it happens again


----------



## BombayBoy (May 11, 2013)

[URL=*www.speedtest.net]*www.speedtest.net/result/2701284522.png[/URL]


----------



## Jay1234 (May 13, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2706510913.png Beat Me


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

^^ just a little advice : use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags..
it looks better..


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm jealous 
Still stuck on a old unlimited 512 connection


----------

